# Border vs. Beaufort



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a Barbour and am trying to decide between these two. Appears they are pretty similar except the Border is about 5" longer than the Beaufort. 

Wondering which one you have and why you went with it?

Thanks
GW


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Beaufort. I have to go to all sorts of nasty semi-outdoor locations for work, but still have to look somewhat presentable. The length seemed to be the perfect compromise and looks good with a blazer underneath.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Beaufort. But before you buy, search the forums thoroughly. And buy from this seller:



On their site, look for the Barbour guide. It is the single most informative thing I've read about Barbours. And don't worry about buying from an English dealer---I experienced a flawless, surprisingly easy transaction with them. And I saved a ton of money.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Beaufort, just 'cause I wanted the game pouch in the back.

Brian


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

I went with the Northumbria which is the same cut as the Border but in a heavier weight cloth. I like the weight of it and the heavier fabric keeps me warmer during the late fall and early spring. I use it in lieu of a trench coat occasionally. One thing you'll want to ask yourself is whether or not the longer length coat will work for you in the car. I use my Northumbria mainly for walking the dogs and pulling my Jack Russell out of the thicket after he spots a rabbit. If you're using the coat mostly to commute by car, you might find the extra length a bit tedious after a while. I had a Beaufort which was more car friendly and it made for a great field jacket as well.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The Beaufort is a Barbour jacket. The Border is a Barbour coat. (car coat length) That's all you need to know.
Do you want to look like you're wearing a jacket or a coat?
Do you need a Barbour jacket or a Barbour coat?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Reptilicus said:


> One thing you'll want to ask yourself is whether or not the longer length coat will work for you in the car.


That's an odd thing to say, seeing as it is car coat length.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The Beaufort is a Barbour jacket. The Border is a Barbour coat. (car coat length) That's all you need to know.
> Do you want to look like you're wearing a jacket or a coat?
> Do you need a Barbour jacket or a Barbour coat?


That depends on how tall you are. At 5'3 the Beaufort looks like a coat on me, and the Border is damn near a duster.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

chacend said:


> That depends on how tall you are. At 5'3 the Beaufort looks like a coat on me, and the Border is damn near a duster.


I'm 6'4" and if my size 48 Beaufort were any shorter (esp. in the sleeves), I couldn't wear it.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I would suggest listening to those who have experience with different styles...

I have/have had the Northumbria, Border, Gamefair and Beaufort.

If you had to have one I would say the Border, better to have the extra lenth than not. Especially in winter, wet weather, etc.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

chacend said:


> and the Border is damn near a duster.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> I'm 6'4" and if my size 48 Beaufort were any shorter (esp. in the sleeves), I couldn't wear it.


I'm pretty sure Barbour correlates a jacket's sleeve length to the chest measurement.

It's tough on taller, thinner people.

I've had this problem on Beauforts and Burgleys.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Beaufort, just 'cause I wanted the game pouch in the back.
> 
> Brian


+1...it just isn't right without the game pouch! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I have/have had the Northumbria, Border, Gamefair and Beaufort.
> 
> If you had to have one I would say the Border, better to have the extra lenth than not. Especially in winter, wet weather, etc.


I agree. I always regretted buying the Beaufort instead of the Border. The game pocket on the Beaufort is useless and makes the jacket rather shapeless in appearance; the inside pocket in the Border is far more practical.


Chacend said:


> At 5'3 the Beaufort looks like a coat on me, and the Border is damn near a duster.


Seriously? My mom is taller, and she's hobbit short.


Tom Browne's Schooldays said:


> It's tough on taller, thinner people.


Good point. Barbour's have notoriously short sleeves and anyone who is a tall/long size had better size up one or two sizes. These are supposed to be overcoats to keep the wind and rain out, not fairweather jackets to replace a leather bomber or Harrington.

Of course if style is important, get the Beaufort, since recent fashion trends mean 9 out of 10 urban hipsters and weekend farmers wear that model, _and_ it's the Official Raincoat of trophy wives and ladies-who-lunch everywhere!


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Definitely go with the Beaufort--the most versatile--for your first Barbour.


----------



## ChrisSweet (Sep 18, 2009)

I just picked up a 'only worn a couple of times' Border on ebay for £40 (about $60 I think). Just praying it's ok now!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> I agree. I always regretted buying the Beaufort instead of the Border. The game pocket on the Beaufort is useless and makes the jacket rather shapeless in appearance; the inside pocket in the Border is far more practical.


I guess it depends on what your needs are and how you plan to use the coat. For me, the game pocket is my favorite feature and one that I look for on all of my casual cold-weather coats. When I'm out in the woods with my dogs, it's a great place to put leashes, treats and water bottles while keeping my hands free to signal them. When I'm fishing, it's a perfect place to stow a small tackle box. When I'm on a construction site, it's a great place to store folded plans while I'm climbing ladders or doing anything that requires the use of both hands. All of the things I stow can be accessed without having to unzip the jacket. Ironically, the few times I've used it for hunting, I've never put game in it. I'd rather keep game away from my body heat and the heat of other carcasses and prefer to use game straps.



Doctor Damage said:


> Seriously? My mom is taller, and she's hobbit short.


Nice. I'm 5'3" myself. If that makes me less of a man than your mom, then so be it.



Doctor Damage said:


> Of course if style is important, get the Beaufort, since recent fashion trends mean 9 out of 10 urban hipsters and weekend farmers wear that model, _and_ it's the Official Raincoat of trophy wives and ladies-who-lunch everywhere!


My Beaufort is from 1988. It's probably older than the average hipster. I don't think anyone should chose or not chose to wear anything to associate or disassociate themselves with some fad. If the Beaufort works for the OP's lifestyle and body type then that's what's important. If the Border would better fill his needs then so be it.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm pretty sure Barbour correlates a jacket's sleeve length to the chest measurement.
> 
> It's tough on taller, thinner people.
> 
> I've had this problem on Beauforts and Burgleys.


About 15 years ago, I was interested in a Beaufort. I contacted Barbour and asked about offering taller sizes. The reply I received was that for a 50% surcharge, Barbour would be willing to make me a taller jacket (I'm 6' 6"). Wasn't worth it to me. Don't know if they would still offer this service, but for tall folks willing to pay the premium, it might be worth investigating.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Barbour in New Hampshire will lengthen the arms on a jacket or coat for $75, I believe.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Ordered the Beaufort w/ hood today from Best in the Country. $280US shipped compared to $400+ at Orvis. I did stop in the local Orvis store to try on jackets today for sizing. The Beaufort is plenty long enough on my 5'8" frame. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> Nice. I'm 5'3" myself. If that makes me less of a man than your mom, then so be it.


Bump.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Of course if style is important, get the Beaufort, since *recent *fashion trends mean 9 out of 10 urban hipsters and weekend farmers wear that model, _and_ it's the Official Raincoat of trophy wives and ladies-who-lunch everywhere!


Define recent? I assume you must mean at least 40 years by recent....because I noted in the 70s and 80s that the Beaufurt and the Bedale were the two main Barbours worn in London. Nothing to do with trends, those were what the Fionas and Ruperts wore. Some of my colleague in the early 80s in Chelsea wore Bedales, and some wore Beauforts. And of course when a Batt was in the Barracks (Irish or Scots) the officers off duty were quite obvious.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm pretty sure Barbour correlates a jacket's sleeve length to the chest measurement.
> 
> It's tough on taller, thinner people.
> 
> I've had this problem on Beauforts and Burgleys.


This is 100% dead-on. The Beaufort's A-line shape drowns the thinner wearer. I was told the Beaufort is Barbour's most generously cut jacket. I look silly in mine and rarely wear it. The sleeves are okay, but the bell shaped body is too much.

Get the product that fits best and suits your needs.

asf


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

You can wear a Border over a suit jacket or sport coat, or you can wear it like a jacket. That is why I went with the Border. That said, I rarely wear it.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

For the shorter fellows, what size Beaufort do you have and where does it fall on your leg?

I'm about 5'6", and normally I wear a 38 short. I was thinking about picking up a 36 Beaufort, but maybe I should go for the Bedale? The game pocket just sounds so handy..!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

ASF said:


> This is 100% dead-on. The Beaufort's A-line shape drowns the thinner wearer. I was told the Beaufort is Barbour's most generously cut jacket. I look silly in mine and rarely wear it. The sleeves are okay, but the bell shaped body is too much.
> 
> Get the product that fits best and suits your needs.
> 
> asf


I saw a "slim fit" beaufort at a barbour stall a couple years ago, understanding the contempt many here hold for that moniker, it would be welcome on the beaufort.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had a Beaufort for 24 years, that my wife bought me. Now that it's properly worn in and looks "right", she hates it......


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cajunking said:


> For the shorter fellows, what size Beaufort do you have and where does it fall on your leg?
> 
> I'm about 5'6", and normally I wear a 38 short. I was thinking about picking up a 36 Beaufort, but maybe I should go for the Bedale? The game pocket just sounds so handy..!


I wear the same size as you but I'm 2 or 3 inches shorter. Here's how a size 38 Beaufort looks on me. Keep in mind that my Beaufort is a very old example (over 20 years old) and may have shrunk since it was new. I would find an Orvis store and try one on just in case.



















The Bedale is also on my list for a fall jacket but I think the Beaufort is more versatile. It's also long enough (on me) to wear over a suit jacket or sport coat. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I need a winter raincoat and am considering the Gamefair. The length of it is between the Beaufort and the Border.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I wear the same size as you but I'm 2 or 3 inches shorter. Here's how a size 38 Beaufort looks on me. Keep in mind that my Beaufort is a very old example (over 20 years old) and may have shrunk since it was new. I would find an Orvis store and try one on just in case.
> 
> . . .
> 
> The Bedale is also on my list for a fall jacket but I think the Beaufort is more versatile. It's also long enough (on me) to wear over a suit jacket or sport coat. Hope that helps.


Hardline, that helps a lot! I appreciate the pictures and advice.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Beaufort it is! I guess I have a rather compact torso as the jacket comes down to almost mid-thigh. A border would have been crazy long. Actually long enough to wear over a sport coat. Biggest plus...the weather has turned just in time to start wearing it!


----------



## Mamiya7ii (Aug 26, 2013)

*Asf is right on the money.*



ASF said:


> This is 100% dead-on. The Beaufort's A-line shape drowns the thinner wearer. I was told the Beaufort is Barbour's most generously cut jacket. I look silly in mine and rarely wear it. The sleeves are okay, but the bell shaped body is too much.
> 
> Get the product that fits best and suits your needs.
> 
> asf


I have owned the Beaufort for one season. From a practical standpoint, I enjoyed the length, but it never looked right in it. I read the above comment and decided to see for myself. Fortunately for me, there is a store in Boston that carries the Bedale, Beaufort, Border and the Sapper. So I was able to do a direct comparison. The Border and the Bedale both fit and looked fantastic. I really liked the Border and it would have been very useful sometimes but I decided the Bedale was the jacket for me.

The Sapper was fantastic. It looked and fit incredible. My wife spotted it on the rack and suggested it. It has it's own quilted liner and would be limited to cold weather only. However, it has been on the back of my mind and could be my next purchase.

Good luck picking out your jackets and coats!

Quick summary: The beaufort was perfect from a practical standpoint, but I wanted a jacket that fit me a little better.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> I'm 6'4" and if my size 48 Beaufort were any shorter it would be a Bedale..


FTFY.


----------

